# Previous VMK goers?



## Mewtwo (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, some of us previous VMKgoers just might be hre on TCoD. I know I am. A previous VMKgoer on TCoD, that is. If you have been to VMK, you would know it has been closed for quite some while. I'm looking for some of my good friends like Me.w, PokemonPokemon, and many more I can't remember. But hi guys! It's me, MystiEndris/pikachu/Entea/Guilmon/DazzleRazzDazzle!


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 14, 2008)

sorry, what is it?


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 14, 2008)

It was a fun virtual game that imitated WDW and you got prizes and could play games and talk with people and... It was all I did before it closed :/


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeees... Acronyms are good sometimes, but that depends on how obscure they are.


----------



## Flora (Oct 14, 2008)

I've never played it, but it stands for...Virtual Magic Kingdom, I believe.

It looked fun, but I never actually joined.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 14, 2008)

^ Ding ding ding! Point for Flore and Ashes! You got what VMK stands for right!


----------



## Flareth (Oct 14, 2008)

I did...but not recently. Probably maybe even a year since i haven't gone on it.


----------



## Renteura (Oct 15, 2008)

:D

I did, but I haven't played it for...ever.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 15, 2008)

...Maybe because NO ONE CAN PLAY IT ANYMORE BECAUSE THEY CLOSED IT!!!
And see first post. I remembered another of my usernames!


----------



## Ayame (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, I noticed it was closed.  I went it a bit a long time ago, but it always lagged and had stupid dictionary capacities.
I remember seeing consoles for it in Disney parks...
Probably replaced by Pirates Online by now.
It was boring, in my opinion. :/


----------



## Adnan (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm not sure what VMK is...


----------



## Flora (Oct 16, 2008)

^



Flora and Ashes said:


> Virtual Magic Kingdom, I believe.


----------

